# acrylic window scrached



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello
I need some advice on how to remove some scratches from one side window of the MH as it got some scratches caused by a tree branch. I had used a rather narrow road and could not avoid coming close to a tree and it made some scratches. Any idea on how to remove those line scratches?
Thanks in advance.
Pereira


----------



## jaks (Sep 20, 2006)

*window scratches*

Hi i use a damp cloth that stockinette stuff and MER it is a polish it works everytime for me but there will be someone else along shortly with other suggestions so hang in there JAKS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

gpg1963 said:


> Hello
> I need some advice on how to remove some scratches from one side window of the MH as it got some scratches caused by a tree branch. I had used a rather narrow road and could not avoid coming close to a tree and it made some scratches. Any idea on how to remove those line scratches?
> Thanks in advance.
> Pereira


For serious scratches I use a 'rubbing compound' such as T-Cut and for finishing off or fine work I use common or garden Brasso and, of course, plenty of that freely available commodity 'elbow grease'.


----------



## dipsticks (Aug 2, 2007)

I read an article in the Practical Motorhome on removing/repairing scratches on Acrylic. They said Autoglym Super Resin Polish was the bees knees for this problem.

I also read that some polishes can cause a crazing of acrylic surfaces, so whatever is used, make sure you read all the small print.

Good luck

Pete D


----------



## lucky-1 (Jun 3, 2009)

It is true - Brasso is the way forward. We use it to polish up our acrylic display cases at work. Below is an extract from the wonderful world wide web on the subject for you.

Scratch Repair in Acrylic

Minor scratches can be removed from acrylic with brasso (soft metal polish) and a soft cloth. Simply dab a small amount of polish onto the soft cloth and rub into the scratch, keep on rubbing until the scratch disappears. After you have removed the scratch spray furniture polish (pledge) onto the area and polish as normal. If the scratch is deep enough for you to feel with your finger nail then you are unlikely to achieve an 'as new' finish, but the scratch appearance may be improved with the brasso method.


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi I had some scratches on our window, you could feel them with your nail
I got hold of some xerapol plastic polish, it worked a treat.

Hope this helps

Try www.xerapol.com


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Many abrasives (including T-Cut) contain ammonia which I understand may cause damage to acrylic windows, ammonia content can be detected by the pungent odor. I would advise using a water based abrasive compound such as Farecla G3 or G10.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I keep a tube of Fenwicks Windowize in the glove pocket....it does what it says on the tube....( if a little slowly but quite safely :wink: )










Fenwicks <<

lots of places sell it including Towsure and I think Halfords


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Go on then, i'll add my two pennyworth, donks ago someone on here told me to use toothpaste, and at the time it worked for me.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> I keep a tube of Fenwicks Windowize in the glove pocket....it does what it says on the tube....( if a little slowly but quite safely :wink: )
> 
> ...


This is the one that I use too. It does the job very well although there is a fair amount of rubbing to be done. 

steve


----------



## gpg1963 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi 
Thanks to everyone by giving their opinion, I am sure I can now remove the scatches from the windows.
Cheers


----------

